# Elections for president



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Posters in a Cairo street supporting Egyptian presidential hopeful Abdel-Moneim Abolfotoh, a moderate Islamist who is expected to be a strong candidate. Photograph: Amr Nabil/AP

The first ever free presidential elections in Egypt have begun, with candidates now able to submit their applications.

Politicians from the era of the deposed president Hosni Mubarak, ex-military officers and moderate and hardline Islamists are expected to become the frontrunners in a vote due to start on 23 May.

The elections follow decades of authoritarian rule, with all of the country's former presidents elevated from the ranks of the military and usually approved by referendum.

Mubarak, who was forced to step down last year after an 18-day mass uprising, was elected to his last term in 2005. Those were Egypt's first multi-candidate presidential elections but they were widely rigged.

The country's ruling military council, which took power after Mubarak's fall, has pledged to transfer power to elected civilian authorities after the name of the new president is announced on 21 June.

The revolutionary youth movement that led the uprising, a poor performer in the first post-revolution parliamentary elections in January, is concerned the generals will keep their grip on power even after a new president is inaugurated.

Two of the top presidential hopefuls, the former Arab League chief Amr Moussa and the former prime minister Lieutenant General Ahmed Shafiq, have warm relations with the generals.

Moussa, who has popularity among middle-class Egyptians, has made cautious statements that appear critical of a political role and privileges for the military, but is still considered a product of the Mubarak era.

Shafiq is a former pilot in the armed forces who was forced to resign as prime minister last year because of alleged ties with Mubarak.

Two other strong candidates, the ultraconservative Hazem Abu-Ismail and the moderate Islamist Abdel-Moneim Abolfotoh, have frostier relations with the military and are more likely to try to deprive the generals of a significant political role after a transition of power


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Candidate Registration for presidential elections in Egypt have opened. More than 150 applications have been withdrawn. Each candidate must collect at least 30 thousand signatures from supporters or 30 members of parliament.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Mohamed Hosni Mubarak applies to run for Egypt’s first post-revolution presidential e*

General Mohamed Hosni Mubarak, the namesake of Egypt’s toppled ex-president and his cousin, applied to run for presidency Saturday — the first day of the candidacy registration period, due to end 8 April. 

Mubarak revealed his intention to take part in the anticipated elections last month. He also underlined he had supported protesters in Tahrir Square during the 2011 January 25 Revolution.
Should he assume power, Mubarak says he would never follow on the heels of his cousin, who was overthrown on 11 February in the wake of an 18-day revolt and has been detained for months pending trial for illicit profiteering and instigating the killing of peaceful demonstrators.
Deposed president Mubarak’s relations with many of his relatives are understood to have been severed years ago.

Mohamed Hosni Mubarak applies to run for Egypt?s first post-revolution presidential elections - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Love the Shafeek version in it :clap2: :lol:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Love the Shafeek version in it :clap2: :lol:



:spit: how about Mousa's pose??? This is brilliant :clap2::clap2::clap2: Don't mind me if I share around


----------

